

India’s lavish farewell to Sachin Tendulkar - automagical
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/sportingscene/2013/11/sachin-tendulkar-india-cricket-star-final-test-match.html

======
parthoghosh86
He deserved it. Not because he was a great player but also because he is a
great human being, a good human being. He always kept his cool in matches
(never ever abused), never endorsed alcohols or tobacco or similar deeds. He
has a beautiful family and he also made it clear in his speech, that family is
very much important and can help you succeed in life greatly. Sachin Tendulkar
is a great human being and that is why I guess we will all miss him alot more.
A true symbol of gentleman's game...

